# Another cabinet Paint question



## Deplorable (May 10, 2020)

Hi all I'm new here and was hoping to get a little help. I recently decided to update my old Raised panel Oak kitchen cabinets that I built 15 years ago. I started out stripping tho original finish off of them, filling all the grain as best I could. after a while I decided to cut the raised panel's out from the back of the doors by using my table saw and an oscillating tool for the corners. I then replaced them with full 1/4 inch flat MDF panels for that particular look.(all easy) now here comes the rub.using my Homeright Finish Max Super I sprayed 2 coats of Zinsser Bin then 2 coats of highly recommended Sherwin Williams Emereld urathane, sanded with 400 between all coats. Now I do a lot off painting but only my second time with a sprayer. the paint laid down very well to the eye but it seems to have a bit of a rough texture kind of like Shark skin. I'm really pleased with the job except for that. Did I just use the wrong paint or is it something I did? I test sprayed to make sure I had no tailing and that my sprayer was atomizing well enough before laying down the paint, it all seemed good!i feel like my only recourse at this point is to 400 sand and apply a water based Poly. I have a test door drying currently.it looks good so far. Thanks in advance


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Deplorable said:


> Hi all I'm new here and was hoping to get a little help. I recently decided to update my old Raised panel Oak kitchen cabinets that I built 15 years ago. I started out stripping tho original finish off of them, filling all the grain as best I could. after a while I decided to cut the raised panel's out from the back of the doors by using my table saw and an oscillating tool for the corners. I then replaced them with full 1/4 inch flat MDF panels for that particular look.(all easy) now here comes the rub.using my Homeright Finish Max Super I sprayed 2 coats of Zinsser Bin then 2 coats of highly recommended Sherwin Williams Emereld urathane, sanded with 400 between all coats. Now I do a lot off painting but only my second time with a sprayer. the paint laid down very well to the eye but it seems to have a bit of a rough texture kind of like Shark skin. I'm really pleased with the job except for that. Did I just use the wrong paint or is it something I did? I test sprayed to make sure I had no tailing and that my sprayer was atomizing well enough before laying down the paint, it all seemed good!i feel like my only recourse at this point is to 400 sand and apply a water based Poly. I have a test door drying currently.it looks good so far. Thanks in advance


Use a real sprayer not a toy. Also you need to thin emerald about 25% to get it to spray properly out of an hvlp.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

